# Someone gave first heart worm med before getting a heart worm test



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I give my dog Interceptor for heart worm. Yes, I know it's poison and that there are alternative natural and holistic preventatives. I know heart worm preventatives is a topic that gets a lot of mileage here, many use the pills, many dont. 

That said, my question is this: Drugs like Interceptor given to a dog that is infected with heart worm can have undesirable results, to say the least, because the medication will kill all the existing microfilaria at once and all those tiny corpses floating around will clog up the works. What signs/symptoms would a dog in this scenario present with, how long until signs/symptoms became apparent after administration and how long until the possibility passed? 

The best I got from the vet when I asked that specific question was "come in for a heart worm test".


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

It depends upon the load of HW. Slow kill methods, which I do not like, do indeed use the standard preventatives that one may use monthly. The risks are what you describe in addition to possible further damage to the heart. Heartworm tests are not expensive and are great for peace of mind.

If you see any signs of coughing, difficulty breathing, spots of blood, get to an ER fast.

Also, Interceptor hasn't been available for purchase for probably close to a year now. You need to consider some other options for prevention.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

thegoodstuff said:


> I give my dog Interceptor for heart worm. Yes, I know it's poison and that there are alternative natural and holistic preventatives. I know heart worm preventatives is a topic that gets a lot of mileage here, many use the pills, many dont.
> 
> That said, my question is this: Drugs like Interceptor given to a dog that is infected with heart worm can have undesirable results, to say the least, because the medication will kill all the existing microfilaria at once and all those tiny corpses floating around will clog up the works. What signs/symptoms would a dog in this scenario present with, how long until signs/symptoms became apparent after administration and how long until the possibility passed?
> 
> The best I got from the vet when I asked that specific question was "come in for a heart worm test".


Rather than rely on Intenet superstition and hearsay, why not get your dog tested for heartworm? IMHO, it's worth the peace of mind to determine whether or not your dog requires just preventatives or actual treatment for infestation. 

Meanwhile, here is a link to the American Heartworm Association with information as to how dogs with heartworm are treated: American Heartworm Society | Canine Heartworm


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Rather than rely on Intenet superstition and hearsay, why not get your dog tested for heartworm? IMHO, it's worth the peace of mind to determine whether or not your dog requires just preventatives or actual treatment for infestation.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is a link to the American Heartworm Association with information as to how dogs with heartworm are treated: American Heartworm Society | Canine Heartworm



Not relying on superstition and hearsay for anything, I was just lookin for a simple answer to what I thought was a simple question. I scheduled the test for next week, the earliest my vet had. Just being paranoid, if there is anything to keep an eye out for in the meantime, it would be nice to know.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

How did you get Interceptor? I thought it had been pulled a while ago? And normally, even when you can get it vets won't sell it without the test first.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Unless the dog has a pretty bad case of heartworm going on it probably won't cause a problem and if it were that bad you would have probably noticed some serious health problems already. They give low doses like that for slow kill as stated for dogs who can't handle the usual treatment or for a less expensive options.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry to much, the weather here (up until the last few days) has not been right for heartworm to larvae to grow.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> How did you get Interceptor? I thought it had been pulled a while ago? And normally, even when you can get it vets won't sell it without the test first.


The last of a 12 pack bought just before it was discontinued.


----------

